# Hunting Scenery



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Let's see some good pics of your area guys


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Recent shots taken during elk season in the Kaibab at various elevations.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

View attachment 2085632


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 2085634


Morning coffee.


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 2085640


Had to put this one in. Favorite hunt pic I've taken


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

where I got my first buck at


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7016c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7025c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7051c by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7056c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6998c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6995c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6867c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6901c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6873c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6642C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6887c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6632C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6685C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6862c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6569C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6544C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6652C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6992c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7004c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6657C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6361c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Dang 25ft-up some of those shots are just downright impressive.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2455 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, cootshooter.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6667C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6927c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4287c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2132c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6886c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1937c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1881c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7943c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## phibrybout (Jan 6, 2009)

Amazing 25ft-up!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome 25'! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

phibrybout said:


> Amazing 25ft-up!





Ouachitamtnman said:


> Awesome 25'! What kind of camera are you using?


Thanks!
Canon 7D, with L series lenses. Heavy, doubles the pack weight, but worth it if you like photography as much as hunting.


----------



## curt1521 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very nice pictures 25 feet.


----------



## llewokj (Mar 4, 2013)

Colorado sunrise on my elk hunt in October.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

This is the lane I walked up on and saw the nice 10 that I tagged out on this year. I had just walked up to this log and thought what a beautiful spot to sit and decided to unshoulder my muzzle loader. I took one step toward the log and the buck was standing in that road, about 30 yards down there. It was noon and the shadows were weird (ok I'm colorblind and near sighted) and I never saw him. He spooked and took 2 steps into the saplings in the right of the photo. Apparently he couldn't see well either. He stopped and stared a hole through me but I already had him in my scope. A sappling covered his chest and I had to lean, scared to take a step, and take an off balance shot. He bolted after the shot and crashed 50 yds away.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Lots of good desktop backgrounds here


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7006c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

curt1521 said:


> Very nice pictures 25 feet.


Thank you.

IMG_6753c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7763c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7418c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7929c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7343c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7290c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7191a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7082c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1933c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1390c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9334c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

We've all had this view.

IMG_8034c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow 25ftup that is some AMAZING photography! If you are as good of a hunter as you are a photographer I bet your man cave is full of mounts lol.


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice pics peeps.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

25: I live an hour (max) away from you.

I'm gonna have to come visit even if it's just to film your hunts for you!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

jewalker7842 said:


> Wow 25ftup that is some AMAZING photography! If you are as good of a hunter as you are a photographer I bet your man cave is full of mounts lol.


Thanks! I have a few decent bucks for my area. A couple mounts in the house, too. I stopped shooting the smaller bucks for the most part. I would shoot any size buck if the hunt was memorable. Now that I have the camera with me, I'd rather use it for the memories . After 45 years and 132 deer, I have no regrets dragging the chip out of the woods.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Eric W said:


> 25: I live an hour (max) away from you.
> 
> I'm gonna have to come visit even if it's just to film your hunts for you!


Are you east or south?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2393 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Groundblind... priceless

IMG_2052c.jpg copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1837c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## yidava25 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0302a copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0205c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5829c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7045c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9177 copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_9177 copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Loving the photos man!


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

you might get a few responses if youll allow them.:wink::jksign:







like this 1 .


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

whyatt said:


> you might get a few responses if youll allow them.:wink::jksign:
> View attachment 2087117
> 
> like this 1 .


You talking to me?:teeth:Nice buck.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> You talking to me?:teeth:Nice buck.


nice pics!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, sixstringer, whyatt.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## GenericAmerican (Nov 15, 2014)

Ouachitamtnman, what is that white thing in the last 2 pics of your first post?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ontario Bear and Kansas Turkey hunts


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

great post her!


----------



## SBJH (Sep 10, 2014)

.


----------



## illiana (Apr 4, 2007)

Just got in my stand, hoping for a good hunt!


----------



## cam1989 (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome pics 25 ftup.. im glad you took the time to share


----------



## zkid09 (Oct 7, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_4287c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


what kind of camera are you using? you have some gorgeous pictures.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Not archery scenery, but hunting scenery nonetheless...

Taken in Manitoba


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Gulf Coast of Alaska


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Getitman1 (Jan 9, 2011)

SBJH said:


> View attachment 2090274
> .


That looks unreal!! Very cool Pic!


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

beautiful pics everyone


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)




----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## BOWHUNTERCOP (Aug 21, 2010)

Northwestern New Jersey


----------



## SBJH (Sep 10, 2014)

Getitman1 said:


> That looks unreal!! Very cool Pic!


Thanks man. Took it in New Jersey about two weeks ago


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

North slope Alaska.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

cam1989 said:


> Awesome pics 25 ftup.. im glad you took the time to share





zkid09 said:


> what kind of camera are you using? you have some gorgeous pictures.


Thank you both. I lug a Canon 7D with one or two L series lenses. Usually carry a 300mm when scouting, 100mm from the stand, or a 24-70 if I'm going to take scenery shots.


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice wallpapers for the phone here!


----------



## rednax (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Not much of a view where I hunt. Dead buck a few seconds later


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

My brother with Mt St Helens in the background. The other is st helens, mt hood, and mt adams. You can see them all if you look closely. Get on the right hill and you can see mt rainier as well as the other three.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Top of the mountain, 60mph winds the night before, on snow covered ice...


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Mission1987 (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm interesed in getting a decent DSLR this holiday season for documenting hunting and my time out on the water fishing.. Can anyone recommend me some user friendly good slightly entry level DSLR camera..taking photos is a passion of mine I just do not have a nice camera at the moment ..I would think the majority of the modern DSLR type modules would be a large improvement


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mission1987 said:


> I'm interesed in getting a decent DSLR this holiday season for documenting hunting and my time out on the water fishing.. Can anyone recommend me some user friendly good slightly entry level DSLR camera..taking photos is a passion of mine I just do not have a nice camera at the moment ..I would think the majority of the modern DSLR type modules would be a large improvement


The canon t3i is a great camera. Not much difference in that and the 4 and 5. I watched videos on YouTube and ended up with the t3i. There are lots of good cameras. Check b&hphoto.com lots of cameras on there.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

25, you have some amazing photos but posts 131, 132 and 133 are second to none, anywhere. You've convinced me to buy a new lens or two and head north for some photo shoots. My credit card company thanks you.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DV1 said:


> 25, you have some amazing photos but posts 131, 132 and 133 are second to none, anywhere. You've convinced me to buy a new lens or two and head north for some photo shoots. My credit card company thanks you.


Thanks. Go into the classifieds at POTN(Photography-on-the.net). http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=88. Log in to be able to use it. Very good site.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Are lens made to fit any camera? My wife has a t3i and wants a macro lens but I don't even know what to look for.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> Are lens made to fit any camera? My wife has a t3i and wants a macro lens but I don't even know what to look for.


Lenses are made to fit specific cameras. Companies like sigma and tamron make decent lenses, besides canon. It will say what brand camera the lens will fit. I have the canon 100mm f/2.8 L macro IS. Very good macro. You can also get extension tubes to get even closer. Cha-ching. It will never end until you're out of money. L lens have better class,= better clarity and color, = more $.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6932c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5779c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DaneHunter said:


> Are lens made to fit any camera? My wife has a t3i and wants a macro lens but I don't even know what to look for.


You'll also want a good editing program. Try shooting a few pics in raw, then edit with software that comes with the camera and convert to jpeg, finish editing the jpeg in photoshop. The photo is only half done if not edited. Some of the pics I posted on the last few pages weren't well edited, or edited at all. They were older pics from when I first started getting serious.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2023c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8889c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0296a copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9947c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6551C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5822c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## DJH01L (Jun 8, 2010)

This is a picture from the camera at my stand. Hope it show up......


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4743C plastic wrap by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1764c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DJH01L said:


> This is a picture from the camera at my stand. Hope it show up......


Awesome pic of that buck. How many mps is that camera? Usually not enough on trail cams to enlarge it by very much.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7739c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> You'll also want a good editing program. Try shooting a few pics in raw, then edit with software that comes with the camera and convert to jpeg, finish editing the jpeg in photoshop. The photo is only half done if not edited. Some of the pics I posted on the last few pages weren't well edited, or edited at all. They were older pics from when I first started getting serious.


Thanks for the info! My wife actually managed a photo studio for 8 years but she really only dabbled in the actual photo taking aspect. she does has some kind of professional editing program she used to use to take zits off of kids faces. 

She takes extremely good pictures, but she just considers it a hobby so she doesn't want to spend tons of money on it. That's why I have to actually buy her the stuff or it would never get bought. Unfortunately I know nothing of photography.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

***


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

25, how'd you get such a great shot of that yote?


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

CootShooter said:


> 25, how'd you get such a great shot of that yote?


He shot it, Lol!

He could have gotten a pic of it doing a keg stand in cabo wearing an Acapulco shirt and a Happy Mardi Gras visor if he wanted to.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

CootShooter said:


> 25, how'd you get such a great shot of that yote?





Fortyneck said:


> He shot it, Lol!
> 
> He could have gotten a pic of it doing a keg stand in cabo wearing an Acapulco shirt and a Happy Mardi Gras visor if he wanted to.


 Lol! It chased a mature doe down the mountain. Gave up the chase, and his life on the walk back up.


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Fortyneck said:


> He shot it, Lol!
> 
> He could have gotten a pic of it doing a keg stand in cabo wearing an Acapulco shirt and a Happy Mardi Gras visor if he wanted to.





25ft-up said:


> Lol! It chased a mature doe down the mountain. Gave up the chase, and his life on the walk back up.


Oh... haha... I thought it was alive in the first pic. Nice photography & composition skills brother! (and nice hunting skills as well)


----------



## GomerPyle (Jul 17, 2014)

where I killed my first archery deer Saturday...


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

Probably the best picture I have ever gotten from a trail camera...


----------



## BigBuckD (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

A few spots of mine.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Phone pic. 11/5/14 in central MN.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Mallardbreath said:


> View attachment 2092782
> Phone pic. 11/5/14 in central MN.


They're calling for 6-10" here on wed-thurs. It was 70* today. Low teens and a covering last week.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Great thread by the way.


----------



## Whackinwolff (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Whackinwolff (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Whackinwolff (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4955a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8498a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Here is me sitting with my daughter who loves to get painted up and sit looking over our cutover. She killed her first deer this year with a muzzleloader. Proud pops and blessed beyond belief!!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7428c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

saskguy said:


> Great thread by the way.


Cool capture, Trailcam?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

One for the boss.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Cool capture, Trailcam?


Yes.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

saskguy said:


> Great thread by the way.


 great pic


----------



## daltonprosser (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

Always liked this photo. If you look in the center, you will see my shadow on the ground.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

This is an incredible thread, awesome pics 25ft-up


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Great looking hunting land too 25ft-up


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Muskie hunting....


----------



## JRN11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Awesome pics guys!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

BGagner said:


> This is an incredible thread, awesome pics 25ft-up





BGagner said:


> Great looking hunting land too 25ft-up


Thanks. 99% public. Lot of places around me to choose from.


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

JRN11 said:


> Awesome pics guys!


Where in ms was this picture taken?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1890c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

This is a tremendous thread with beautiful photos. Part of why I love hunting is taking in the beauty of nature surrounding me. It is my goal to keep this thread alive every day or two with a photo I have taken over the years. Keep the pics coming guys.:darkbeer:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1495c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Scrib (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

My son and I this year...still chasing one for him









The early mornings caught up with him


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Thanks. 99% public. Lot of places around me to choose from.


That makes it even better that it's public land. Maybe I'll be so lucky as to get to hunt in the Northern states one day


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5144 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Some shed hunting scenery.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Would have liked this post for my euro mounts, but it's on Federal land.

IMG_2077c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1388c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

View from my stand, home farm, Jackson county, WV


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

View from my best stand on my home farm, Jackson county,WV.
Numerous P&Y bucks shot from this stand. Note scrape under cedar tree surrounded by turnips.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Home farm clover field


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Small 1/3 acre clover plot, home farm


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Home farm, Jackson county, WV


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Home farm, Jackson county, WV


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

1-27-2014, Ohio River frozen over at Ravenswood,WV looking toward Ohio.


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Jefferson county, Iowa corn field


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

Fairfield, Iowa


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

View from ground blind


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9865c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*great shots everyone.
25, outstanding photos, as always.*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

SeasonTicket said:


> *great shots everyone.
> 25, outstanding photos, as always.*


Thanks. I like looking at all the other scenery pics as well.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

From a distance, these looked like the only trees around to put a stand in. Oh well.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Daniel75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Killer thread, great pics.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

A few different spots over the years.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7090c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

posco said:


> A few different spots over the years.


Great photos, I really like the last one.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Great Thread!*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7125c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7120c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Doing a midday hunt with this moon phase. Not much movement but its quiet. Everyone else at work.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## swany10 (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

Some beautiful scenery! Keep them coming!


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll play!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

Is that a Leupold UltimateSlam scope on your muzzleloader?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

posco said:


> Is that a Leupold UltimateSlam scope on your muzzleloader?


 Yes it is. You know your stuff.


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

Mosquito and cottonmouth infested swamps of central Louisiana.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*I swear I see more deer in 25's pics than I do in my deer stands.*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

SeasonTicket said:


> *I swear I see more deer in 25's pics than I do in my deer stands.*


lol! I've had a few so close these past two weeks, a couple within 8ft, while on the ground, I couldn't pic up the camera. Missed some really good shots. Having a hard time finding one I want to kill, though.


----------



## archerbaldguy (Dec 2, 2014)

PNW sunrise during elk season. Right to left peaks are Mt Hood, Mt St Helens and Mt Adams.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> lol! I've had a few so close these past two weeks, a couple within 8ft, while on the ground, I couldn't pic up the camera. Missed some really good shots. Having a hard time finding one I want to kill, though.


*I get out everyday, if I can, which usually means afternoons when I get out of work and mornings and afternoons on Saturday. That said, I haven't seen a deer in a week and a half.*


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

SeasonTicket said:


> *I get out everyday, if I can, which usually means afternoons when I get out of work and mornings and afternoons on Saturday. That said, I haven't seen a deer in a week and a half.*


If I didn't have the camera wrapped up to keep it dry, I could have shot 3 doe at noon today for you. Stillhunted the ridges all morning, in the snow, before walking up on them. Didn't even cut a fresh track before that. 
I use to go everyday after work, also. Rarely missed a day. Showed up late for work when I knew nobody would notice, too. Now that I'm retired, I can go all day. 

Few more pics from today...

IMG_7146c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7147c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7152c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I put the camera back in the pack after taking the first pic, then a bobcat came behind me, sat down in the open, and watched me take the camera back out. He moved just when I was about to shoot him sitting there looking at me.

IMG_7154c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_7156c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

View attachment 2106367


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

This is one of the best threads on AT.


----------



## archerbaldguy (Dec 2, 2014)

That bobcat is bad azz!


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Some of my favorites. 

British Columbia






















Montana Deer Camp









New Zealand


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

More New Zealand






























Another from Montana


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Love those mountains!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7164c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## SBJH (Sep 10, 2014)

Currently sitting on the ground in a blind my dad and I built, I guess 6 years ago. The canvas walls have long been gone and all that's left is the wooden skeleton. Vines and thorns have taken over it, and from the outside I am invisible. Cut out an opening to shoot through about an hour ago and bam, here I am!


----------



## elvspec (Feb 2, 2014)

A few from the swamp.


----------



## elvspec (Feb 2, 2014)

saskguy said:


> Great thread by the way.


That is cool.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

archerbaldguy said:


> PNW sunrise during elk season. Right to left peaks are Mt Hood, Mt St Helens and Mt Adams.


Nice color.

elvspec, That's the coolest pic for sure.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Today's scenery...

IMG_7379a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> Today's scenery...
> 
> IMG_7379a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


*Man, you just continually go out of your way to ruin my day with your pictures of deer.* :tongue:


----------



## 4 pins (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

SeasonTicket said:


> *Man, you just continually go out of your way to ruin my day with your pictures of deer.* :tongue:


LOL! Think I'm ruining mine, too. I'm missing a lot of shots with the camera, waiting to see if it's big enough to kill. Might as well just go out with the camera, don't need to buy a license either.


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> LOL! Think I'm ruining mine, too. I'm missing a lot of shots with the camera, waiting to see if it's big enough to kill. Might as well just go out with the camera, don't need to buy a license either.


*For the amount of time I spend in the woods vs the amount of deer you see, I'm headed to NJ next year, screw MA!* :wink:


----------



## kyle12308 (Nov 5, 2014)

this was taken back in October before all the leaves fell off. It's a bottleneck between 2 soy fields and a corn field.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

SeasonTicket said:


> *For the amount of time I spend in the woods vs the amount of deer you see, I'm headed to NJ next year, screw MA!* :wink:


Come on down, shoot whatever is left. I'd rather scoot over to PA, anyway. Join me there too, if you want to. Costs me half as much for a NR PA license, as it does for my Jersey R license. 
Welcome to AT, kyle12308.
A few from the PA woods this morning...Saw 4 doe, but they were a-runnin'.

IMG_7414c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_7402c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_7398c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## HarveyWideshaft (Aug 25, 2014)

That tree root ball is a nice little spot. I would hang out the just for the hell of it.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> lol! I've had a few so close these past two weeks, a couple within 8ft, while on the ground, I couldn't pic up the camera. Missed some really good shots. Having a hard time finding one I want to kill, though.


I have to ask 25ft-up, what's your secret on having deer that close? I mean I get them walking right under my stand from time to time but I don't see near as many as you do haha Do you use anything special scent or anything?


----------



## HarveyWideshaft (Aug 25, 2014)

Hahaha. Special scent. He bathes in c'mere deer. You should go out and buy some right now. He also wears an ozonics. Go buy that too. Buying things makes you more attractive to wildlife.

I really mean no disrespect, but all of this what should I buy to get better deer stuff has me shaking my head. It's about being a hunter. Not a person who shoots animals from time to time. Buying scents scent eliminators, or the hottest new camo, or the newest ridiculous attractant, won't make you a better hunter...it makes you target demographic.

I'm guessing he does what I do. Spend a ton of time in the woods. Learn to move in the woods. Or learn to sit still in the woods. There is a lot more to it than walking to and from a deer stand. I hate sitting in a deer stand. I would much rather crawl around the woods and be part of them, than be an intruder in them.

25ft gets great pics. He has actually inspired me to get a nice dslr. But you don't get pics like that by just showing up and using products. Not unless you are on a high fence property.


----------



## bz5119 (Nov 29, 2013)

Snack time a few years ago. I've since lost 40 lbs by eating much better, this year snack time was almonds. 









A bear's tree









This little guy put on quite a show for me. He rubbed trees, checked a scrape and sparred with a little spike buck all in about an hours time that I got to watch him. 









I watched this grouse come from about 40 yards away straight to my tree, this shot was of the grouse standing on a log under my tree. Right after I took this picture I heard a noise behind me, I looked and a small buck was coming down the trail, he was being really cautious like he new something wasn't right (smart deer because I was planning on shooting him). Then this little grouse jumped off the log into leaves making a bunch of noise and the buck turned around and bolted. 









One of my favorite stands for rifle season.


----------



## Warpst0ne (Sep 17, 2014)

These are some amazing and beautiful photos. Especially 25ft-up, you frame everything beautifully and just have an eye for photography!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

BGagner said:


> I have to ask 25ft-up, what's your secret on having deer that close? I mean I get them walking right under my stand from time to time but I don't see near as many as you do haha Do you use anything special scent or anything?


300mm lens. Ha Ha!

Seriously, I often have them 5-10yds, and can't move to change out the weapon for the camera to take a pic. Only scent control I use is baking soda. Wash clothes with it after every hunt, and coats/outerwear after every 6, or so, hunts. More often if I get sweaty. I bathe with it before each hunt, and do the best I can to stay downwind. 
Being in the shadows and having a solid backdrop is important, but you can also be in the wide open, and be invisible, if you blend in. Examples: Pics in post 21 and 22 were taken sitting on top of a 6' high rootball, like the one in my last post, only smaller. No cover to speak of, but the deer never looked at me once, and both came within 10yds. I was a part of the rootball to them. Standing in the crotch of a tree works well also, even if it's ground level. Lean against one of the trunks and they will walk right past. I've hugged a tree, in blue jeans, when a 6pt was coming, and he walked right on by at less than 5yds. Another 6pt did the same thing when I just stood still in the wide open, in painters whites.
2 doe came straight toward me, when I was dressed in orange with a stinking rifle. I was standing 3 feet off the ground in the crotch of a cherry tree that split into four leads. One was feeding on the briers an inch from the tree with my foot next to her head. They had no clue where I was, even after picking up my scent. 
Try laying on the ground sometime. Doe are curious, and as long as you don't move, they will come closer to investigate.
And, like harvey said, spend a lot of time in the woods. I do it all year, and I move even slower when not hunting, because I'm looking for anything that would be a good pic. I stop often to shoot, or to just look around. That breaks up the sound of me walking.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Warpst0ne said:


> These are some amazing and beautiful photos. Especially 25ft-up, you frame everything beautifully and just have an eye for photography!


Thank you! Much appreciated.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

25ft-up said:


>


What a nice doggy, he's resting peacefully :wink: Awesome pictures, you have talent. :thumbs_up. Love the fawn pics, and bear pics too.


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Nostalgia, ah the good ole' days.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

bbahunter said:


> What a nice doggy, he's resting peacefully :wink: Awesome pictures, you have talent. :thumbs_up. Love the fawn pics, and bear pics too.


Thanks! 
Looking ahead a few months... pic from years ago, with my first dslr.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

bbahunter said:


> Nostalgia, ah the good ole' days.


Usually marks a good spot. Years ago, we didn't put the effort into building it, if it wasn't in the best spot. They were good times.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

Here are some from this past year


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Just took these in a little hardwood hole I'm sitting in, SW mississippi


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

us326544 said:


>


I would have pulled the trigger on that one. I got skunked on bucks this year.


----------



## coop88 (Sep 13, 2013)

tag


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

..........


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> ..........


.......


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> .......


.......


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> .......


......


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> I would have pulled the trigger on that one. I got skunked on bucks this year.


Yes....he was very close to being put on ice. Longer brows or G4's and bam.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice mountains, Grizz! Must be awesome in person.

IMG_7272c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Nice mountains, Grizz! Must be awesome in person.
> 
> IMG_7272c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


I wish i had a decent camera to take pictures back then...Your pictures are why i looked into this thread,they are amazing..Keep it up..Cheers..Grizz


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Grizz!
A couple for the trappers...

IMG_9354c copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_2363a copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4728C plastic wrap by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2446 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Northern LP Michigan 









Other one isn't loading. I'll try later.


----------



## HarveyWideshaft (Aug 25, 2014)

Got these today.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

HarveyWideshaft said:


> Got these today.
> 
> View attachment 2146045
> View attachment 2146050


Wish I saw that today. 3 days left, and the freezer is empty.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Northern B.C....


----------



## oldpuck (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Grizz Outdoors said:


> Northern B.C....


....


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just some point & shoot camera shots.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

25ft thanks for sharing your pictures they bring back some good memories of hunting sussex co


----------



## snoodcrusher (Jul 9, 2007)

https://vimeo.com/118136390


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Grizz Outdoors said:


> ....


....


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

jk918 said:


> 25ft thanks for sharing your pictures they bring back some good memories of hunting sussex co


You're welcome. Did you live here to? The way NJDFW is running things, it will soon be just memories for us all.


----------



## widnert (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Took this pic the weekend after Thanksgiving in Northern LP Michigan


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Views from the stand in Michigan


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Wolf tracks while late season bowhunting near Northland, MI.








Silver fox pup, relics from long ago fox farms in central U.P.








Duck hunting opening day, Lake Lavasser, North Central U.P.








Salmon Fishing, Lake Michigan, Fairport Mi.


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

25ft-up said:


> You're welcome. Did you live here to? The way NJDFW is running things, it will soon be just memories for us all.


I lived down near AC for about 20 years but my dad lives in Hamburg so we would hunt everything under the sun some great hunting up there in the late 90s early 2000s . I have sinced moved out of NJ but you are correct about NJDFW my dad still lives up there and is an avid hunter/Fisher & he even got a 10pt this year on public land but it was the only buck he saw in 20+ days on stand. The deer numbers on public have deteriorated so much over the last year's


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

jk918 said:


> I lived down near AC for about 20 years but my dad lives in Hamburg so we would hunt everything under the sun some great hunting up there in the late 90s early 2000s . I have sinced moved out of NJ but you are correct about NJDFW my dad still lives up there and is an avid hunter/Fisher & he even got a 10pt this year on public land but it was the only buck he saw in 20+ days on stand. The deer numbers on public have deteriorated so much over the last year's


He's only a few miles south of me. My daughter is in Hamburg. My wife's grandfather had the barbershop on main st until he past in 87. Congrats to your dad. It was great hunting back then, not now. You're not missing anything.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7027c by shot4u2c, on Flickr

IMG_7037c by shot4u2c, on Flickr

IMG_7042c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## jeff25 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

From my favorite stand.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Hunting never ends. Only the kill is restricted by seasons.

IMG_7708C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7704C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

Those are beautiful right there


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks zze86!


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a couple pics taken from the stand. Hunting isn't always about killing something.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7725c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7729c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

my yard yesterday


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a panorama from the unit I have been deer hunting in and one from the Gila forest.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I love these threads, I was here this season for a few days... Was all I could get in.


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^ beautiful country!


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Ok heres some more 
Same area, valley bottom.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice photo's everyone. 
Keeping it alive with a few from this mornings scouting/hunt...

IMG_7754C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7751C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7756C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7759C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7748C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7739C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7737C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7734C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7745C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## iccyman001 (Nov 28, 2013)

You catch more does than anyone I know 25. I love the snow pictures.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, ice. I'm gonna try to get back out there tonight, and just sit this time, while we still have sunshine. Weather's not looking good for next week.


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

a couple from last week. no snow here hehe


----------



## caylej24 (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a couple of my treasured areas!!!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7732C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

With an added few inches of snow & with roughly 15" + this is becoming a daily sight a couple feet from our Deck & bird feeders. 11 deer, 15 bushytails(4 greys, 1 black & the rest reds) & a ton of birds + a family of Crows & 2 Cottontails. We throw out meat scraps for the night visitors (***** & occasional possum). We love it.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)




----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice expanded family you have there, ahunter55. Mine raid the bird feeder only at night, and the dachshunds will get sick from eating deer droppings. So, I have to take the feeder in at night to discourage the deer from coming, but they still do when the snow is deep.
I'd be sitting by the window all day watching deer, if I could.

Hey, bambikiller, how did that doe manage to get a pass?


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

25ft-up said:


> Nice expanded family you have there, ahunter55. Mine raid the bird feeder only at night, and the dachshunds will get sick from eating deer droppings. So, I have to take the feeder in at night to discourage the deer from coming, but they still do when the snow is deep.
> I'd be sitting by the window all day watching deer, if I could.
> 
> Hey, bambikiller, how did that doe manage to get a pass?


It was a yearling fawn .. Prolly just lost it's spots ... She bedded below me for about an hour while her mom ate acorns ahead of me


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

bambikiller said:


> It was a yearling fawn .. Prolly just lost it's spots ... She bedded below me for about an hour while her mom ate acorns ahead of me


Yeah, they can be just as much fun to watch.


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)

Virginia woods


----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Oh Shoot (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Conditions were great for stillhunting today. 3" of fresh powder on top, and 25-30mph gusts. Got within 10yds of the doe in the cedar, 20-30yds of the other bedded doe.


IMG_7772C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7796C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7783C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7785C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7803C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7804C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7790C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7791C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7800C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7799C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7787C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7808C by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_7770C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7766C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Also walked up on this hawk feeding on a deer carcass. I put a trail cam on it to see what else is hitting it.


IMG_7778C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## NewMexicoHunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's one my dad took at work yesterday.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7777C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

......


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

......


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

.....


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8001C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8004C by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Not a hunting picture but I also love to fish.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

OK here ARE A FEW but there are so many more .


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

More


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

and some more


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Here is a couple more


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

And again


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, beautiful habitats, guys!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7964c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

A few with "no green"



IMG_8066c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_8072c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_8088c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8076c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

A few from one of my stands


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Followed this girl around for a while today. She was either dumb, deaf, and blind,... or tame,... or baffled by the movements from the high winds,... or thought I was another deer, because I was dressed in brown carhartts. 
Maybe a little of all the above.

IMG_8588ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8586ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8583ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8579ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8575ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8564ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

zhunter62 said:


> A few from one of my stands


looks great z


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

dont know why these turned out as small as they did.

love the decoys in the fog, love the snowy branch.


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

25ft-up + this thread = ownage.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

freebird052802 said:


> 25ft-up + this thread = ownage.


I did get carried away. Here's a few more...

IMG_9427ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_9440ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_9660ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_9432ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## SeasonTicket (Nov 15, 2013)

*  What can I say? Outstanding, as always 25.* :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Yox (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing... I can almost smell the woods Gentlemen.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## HunterVern (Jul 4, 2012)

From my stand last fall.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Twice I unintentionally walked within 10yds of this sow and cub, while scouting yesterday. Caught them napping both times in the huckleberries. Sow was a little agitated both times, and kept popping her jaw. The first time, she followed the cub as they walked past me. Second time, she started to walk away, but the cub didn't care that I was there, so she came back to stay with it. I managed to get a few shots through the thick brush and around the rock outcroppings. 

IMG_0440ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0434ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0442ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0432ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0430ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0443ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Arkansas Ozark Mountains.







Foggy morning in the White River Bottoms.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Arkansas Ozark Mountains.
> View attachment 2541849
> 
> Foggy morning in the White River Bottoms.
> View attachment 2541905


Love that area...ozarks


----------



## HarveyWideshaft (Aug 25, 2014)

I just took this picture. I'm in my stand, trying to stick a coyote.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great thread


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting ready for this season


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

opossum didn't have a good morning
I'm on a roll getting pics of everything except what I'm scouting for...deer.

IMG_0515ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## peteinvermont (Feb 5, 2013)

I gotta be honest...I didn't think pics like these came from NJ. I have a whole new respect for (parts of) that state. Great pics 25.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

peteinvermont said:


> I gotta be honest...I didn't think pics like these came from NJ. I have a whole new respect for (parts of) that state. Great pics 25.


Thanks. It's not all a concrete jungle, just the eastern side in the northern half.


----------



## blackngold51 (Mar 28, 2008)

Can't remember if I posted this one. Western Pennsylvania goldenrod in late summer.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

These last couple pics give me a whole new respect for eastern shore states that I consider "city states". Guess it shows my naiveté. Beautiful pics.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0540ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

HarveyWideshaft said:


> I just took this picture. I'm in my stand, trying to stick a coyote.





25ft-up said:


> IMG_0540ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



Are you a career photographer? Insane pics


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_0540ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


As usual, your pics are unmatched, great job. I wish I lived further north in NJ.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Doorny22 said:


> Are you a career photographer? Insane pics


Thanks. No, I'm just an enthusiast. I missed my calling many years ago. Probably would have enjoyed work much more if I had went into it.



DV1 said:


> As usual, your pics are unmatched, great job. I wish I lived further north in NJ.


Thanks again. I've often wished I lived more in the central/western part for the quality of deer, but I would miss the higher hills and ridges up here. That pic was actually taken just over the border in NY. Little buck in the background.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Down in the Bottoms.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

Couple years ago I spotted this guy.







He was successful in hunting for mice out in this field.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

Taken the weekend after Turkey season closer.


----------



## SixShooter14 (Nov 1, 2013)

I guess they know it's deer season.









Hopefully this guy walks by again in a few years.









And laying down 15yds away.


----------



## storm5 (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## daveinohio (Jan 6, 2010)

Kansas sunrise.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> opossum didn't have a good morning
> I'm on a roll getting pics of everything except what I'm scouting for...deer.
> 
> IMG_0515ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Cool pic!!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

This is where I'll be hunting this year.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's me setting up a ground blind last year.










That's my 5th wheel and pickup from last year's pics 










I'll show some pics from this year's scouting trip next.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I named this guy Velvet_Elvis


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Next pic titled "Trying to kill yourself putting up game cameras" :wink:


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

IMO - it's one of the most beautiful areas in our whole state. Giant ponderosa pines, and tamarack, and if you know where to look, spots of yew wood, poplars, douglas fir, White fir, ... endless varieties. Mostly pines though in this part of the country.

Here's some pics of areas where we put up game cams, or ground blinds.

This tree stand is older than it looks, and I figure nobody in their right mind will climb up into it,










So I put my ground blind... DIRECTLY UNDERNEATH IT! Should be interesting. (I will pack my pistol just in case :wink











PS: Nobody was using it last year either


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

And finally some video clips stitched together. MOOOVE IT!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's all I could get of the largest herd we saw (75 Elk) ... they ran up into the trees, and just stayed there... as if they knew we couldn't come onto the land and mess with them. And we sat there for 15 minutes, just listening to the cow talk, and bugling the one bull (which we couldn't see). This is the only halfway decent pic I got of that bunch.










Fortunately, we have someone in our hunting group, who is fairly competent with a camera this year. So I hope to have some good pics for y'all this year. If we're lucky, we may even get some hunting action on video (no promises).










^^^ This is a pic of a nice Elk wallow on the edge of a green grassy meadow. Last year, that big 6 pt was hanging around this area. The guy standing in the pic showing my 5th wheel... missed a 50 yd shot at him (he was up in a tree stand).


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics, elvis. I don't get to see that part of the country. It is beautiful. You gave me the itch now to make some ground blinds. 
I scouted a new piece of public land today. All I saw were bucks. Let the season begin! (two more weeks)

IMG_0926ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0917ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0912ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0900ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_0938ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool Pictures.


----------



## AJB428 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## AJB428 (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

Opening day bear this year. My brother shot his bear the next day just over the hill in front of me. Sunrise over Mt Rainier.


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Mississippi sunset


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

Ouachitamtnman said:


>


Nice. What you got there D4506?


----------



## pinsapex7 (Feb 4, 2008)

Can't wait to be in a tree!!


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

doeblastr said:


> nice. What you got there d4506?


d 30 06


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Couple more from Mississippi


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

doeblastr said:


>


Where is this...looks nice


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Visited my brother in Oregon this past June..AWESOME area!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice state to live


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

And a couple from around here;


----------



## kansas_hick (Oct 27, 2010)

Just spend the last 2 hrs going thru all the great pics. Talk about relaxing. Can't wait to get out in the field for some peace and quit time. Thanks all.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

MI1 said:


> Where is this...looks nice


Montana. It was awesome out there


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## mwmich (Nov 6, 2009)

do pictures taken while scouting count?


----------



## pjaustin (Feb 24, 2014)

The mountains of Western WA, home of the grey ghost of the forest (blacktail deer).


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics, everyone. Turn it up, the season is getting close. Scouting counts... got this one this morning.

IMG_0975ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

cbay said:


> View attachment 2788545


This is an awesome pic. Would make a great desktop background. 

Took this one a couple weeks ago setting a stand


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

cbay said:


> View attachment 2802754


What's your setup for such a great pic? Nice work.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

gmwilkes said:


> What's your setup for such a great pic? Nice work.


Thanks, it was taken with a Nikon D7000 and Tamron 150-600 lens.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice. I bought a D7000 about 3-4 months ago and have the 18-140. Been thinking of getting a larger lens for sport and wildlife. Great shot. Love my Nikon.


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like glassing this creek bottom up to the canyons in the distance. This day, I didn't see anything. lol But I liked the photo


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

man...seeing this thread made me go through some of my pics and ive come to realize that i take wayyyy too many pics of the sky ha


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

flooded hunting ground


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

turkeys by my main stands


----------



## pjaustin (Feb 24, 2014)

Jellymon said:


> Opening day bear this year. My brother shot his bear the next day just over the hill in front of me. Sunrise over Mt Rainier.


This looks like it is just about in my backyard, is this East Lewis County area?


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

cbay said:


> View attachment 2802754


Excellent lighting, clarity, and detail. Nice work, cbay. If I ever get the 'doe' saved up for a 600mm, I'm going to look into a Tamron, or Sigma.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone take their camera with them on a hunt? I was thinking about packing my DSLR into my bag but not sure.....


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

pjaustin said:


> This looks like it is just about in my backyard, is this East Lewis County area?


Its about 10 miles up forest road 74.


----------



## pjaustin (Feb 24, 2014)

Very cool, i live just down the road and hunt there frequently, or did until it caught on fire.....


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

NE MN 
1/2 mile walk out the back of the cabin near the top of a ridge. hard to capture the real essence of the view.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

gmwilkes said:


> Does anyone take their camera with them on a hunt? I was thinking about packing my DSLR into my bag but not sure.....


I always take it. It's a lot of weight when you get into the metal body camera's, and bigger, better made lenses. But, IMO, it's worth it. There's a lot to shoot with it, over just having a weapon along. Before I used to bring a DSLR, there were many times when I wished I had a good camera with me to capture what I've seen, and may never see again.


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> Excellent lighting, clarity, and detail. Nice work, cbay. If I ever get the 'doe' saved up for a 600mm, I'm going to look into a Tamron, or Sigma.


Thanks, You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

gmwilkes said:


> Does anyone take their camera with them on a hunt? I was thinking about packing my DSLR into my bag but not sure.....


Yeah I pack my DSLR in with me every time; I use a D90 with a 55-200 lens. You never know what you might catch video/pics of


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a pretty small case for my D7000 with 18-140. And it should fit in my pack with the other essentials for obvious reason. Wish I'd of had it last year first sit in a new spot. 3 within range but across the property line that would have made for some great pics. 

Thanks. I'll be sure to add to this post as I get some pics.


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

Wow. Could easily make an AT coffee table book with these awesome pics.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

robampton said:


> Wow. Could easily make an AT coffee table book with these awesome pics.


That is actually an awesome idea there... I may have to do that; plenty of pages to use for it


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

I second that.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree for the 3rd


----------



## gri22ly (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice. How often do you have bear come through?


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7619ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

A few from tonight's natural ground blind

IMG_7643ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7644ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_7659ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Great shots as always


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

gmwilkes said:


> Great shots as always


Thanks! I keeps me occupied. There's nothing else to shoot.


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

I know the feeling. I'm hoping to get in a tree tomorrow. But it won't provide for any good pics unfortunately due to the vegetation


----------



## Htown83 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## jandlswayze1 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## jandlswayze1 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

AK pics from last years moose hunt near Alaska Range.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

....


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

25ft-up said:


> A few from tonight's natural ground blind
> 
> IMG_7643ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I have a Canon 60D, but would be worried about the shutter noise in the woods. Are you shooting the pics of animals from a long distance? I can't remember what lens you said you were using. I don't have an extreme zoom lens (too much "doe," as you put it).


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

That scenery was shot with a 24-70mm L. Much more 'doe' than the 300 L, or 100 L macro. I like the 100mm the best for shots of deer around the stand, and I can still get in the frame with a 10 second timer for hero shots. It's the cheapest, and lightest, lens of the 3. I take the 24-70 if I know I'll be shooting scenery, and will need the wider angle. I scout with the 300mm because most wildlife I see will be farther away, but not always. Sometimes I can only get a head shot if they are close with the 300mm. I've had deer at 5-10yds away plenty of times, often while on the ground, and the shutter noise has not spooked them in the least.


----------



## Warpst0ne (Sep 17, 2014)

Rabbit said:


> View attachment 2884426
> View attachment 2884434
> View attachment 2884442
> 
> ...


Cabela's needs to buy that pic from you for an ad! It's a beautiful sunset shot.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

So funny you say that. I sent it to them with a story about how our AK Guide Model tent weathers 60 mph winds for several hours....never heard from them. Man to return next year...can't wait.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Sitting in this spot right now off the ground.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Wolfey said:


> Sitting in this spot right now off the ground.


:thumbs_up Nothing like ground hunting. I had a similar spot tonight on a field edge. Hit a small branch, or I would have had a doe at 15yds.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7669ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## shawnster88 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## archery34 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## CattleGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

its a panoramic shot


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> :thumbs_up Nothing like ground hunting. I had a similar spot tonight on a field edge. Hit a small branch, or I would have had a doe at 15yds.


I do enjoy hunting this way a lot. Didn't see anything this evening but it was hot and the mosquitoes were really bad even with a thermacell. I shot a doe last year from the ground. She was about 4 yards when I tried drawing and seen me and stared me down for about 30 seconds then turned away and I drew back. She stopped and turned broadside at 9 yards and I double lunged her. It was so fun and now I hunt off the ground a lot more.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 2900178

Saugatuck Michigan, up in the dunes.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7830ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7822ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## cbay (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

From a blind on 28 acres I have permission to hunt.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's some more from my hunting area... in Eastern Oregon


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

And here's what we took home with us, and put in the meat locker.

My First Muley Buck (a 3x)









A pic of the same buck's head, next to my Spike Elk (Technically a 1x2 HaHa - we never actually got a pic of the full elk, cause we shot it in the evening hunt after my hunting buddy shot a 6 point that morning. It's a lot of work, and we were pretty tired. So I tool this pic later, after the 10 hour drive back home.









And finally my hunting buddies 6 pt bull. He asked me to not post a pic of him on AT, and so it's just the bull and his Nitrum Turbo (LOL)
It is a monster (well... that's an exageration I suppose, but he would be if only his 5th and 6th points were longer), so I suppose we can forgive him.
Honestly... almost ALL the elk racks I saw this year, were weird looking. I read an article about El Nino this year, predicting weird and substandard racks this year due to low water & mineral content. If you'd seen the body on this bull though... he was humongous. All the pics off my 4 trail cams show weird racks on all the bulls (well over 25 different bulls) except for 1 bull, and even then... he was a 5x6. Unfortunately for me... I got a shot at him... and missed. :doh:


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

I forgot about this thread...

Some pics of my moose trip near Quesnel BC


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)

Was a good week


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice pics Attack.


----------



## futurerider103 (Aug 24, 2015)

SW Missouri here.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

these pictures are amazing,thanks for sharing..best thread on AT


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

This one disappeared on the last page after I edited it on flickr...repost...

IMG_7830ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## JDM4 (Oct 22, 2013)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> Here's some more from my hunting area... in Eastern Oregon


Eagle Caps in the background? I love NE Oregon


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

JDM4 said:


> Eagle Caps in the background? I love NE Oregon


I've always thought of those as the wallowa mountains, which may be part of the eaglecaps for all I know.


----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## futurerider103 (Aug 24, 2015)

Without the bow and me


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

H20fwler said:


>


Vivid color- nice


----------



## CootShooter (Nov 3, 2009)

Absolutely love this time year!


----------



## rhs341 (Mar 19, 2014)

Colorado


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

CootShooter said:


> Absolutely love this time year!


 That pic looks like a spot I hunt. Leaves are changing here, too. Think I'm gonna have to go out on Sunday and just take a walk.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

rhs341 said:


> Colorado


Great pics....so beautiful there


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## kparrott154 (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Attack (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

View attachment 3037314
View attachment 3037322
View attachment 3037330

Out in the ground blind with my Martin and son up in the stand....very warm out. Great to be out
View attachment 3037354


----------



## 4seasons69 (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's a view from one of our stands


----------



## 4seasons69 (Sep 20, 2015)

Shoot not sure why it posted sideways! I've always been terrible at posting picture on forums lol.


----------



## NChunter33 (Oct 11, 2010)

beautiful state of Tennessee


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Front and back from last nights ground blind in PA. All the animals I saw last night are in these 2 pics. Nice piece of public land, though, and I did get a nice 9pt on camera there.


IMG_7973ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_7977ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8061ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice shot. Unfortunately my laptop is not working or I could upload some recent shots.


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8221ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8149ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8295ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_8296ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_8297ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_0303ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I got the, _"I'm going to bite you"_ look, before it ran over my leg to continue down the log.

IMG_8125ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

Awesome pics as always 25ft


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks wilkes!


----------



## longspeak74 (Nov 21, 2013)

Fantastic pics 25ft....simply fantastic and inspiring!


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks 74. It was the first time I have seen deer cross water. Glad I got a couple shots that came out. Darn sticks, though.


----------



## KRATZMOG (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## KRATZMOG (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Snowy WI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

utprizewire said:


> Snowy WI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish we had had a little snow for hunting season. It's been nearly 70*. Didn't think I would ever miss it again after the last 2 winters, but I did. It looks nice.


----------



## ahhshoot (Feb 22, 2012)

Up in the canopy of a large pine looking over a field of fennels between two tracts of planted pines in West GA.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hailey_Phillips said:


>


GREAT pic. " hey, whatcha doing up there"


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

View from my saddle









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

The NE Sandhills and river bottom


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Yesterday


----------



## pnyhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

some really amazing photos


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

While we're on picture threads, let's resurrect one of my favorites


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Fog lifting on a December morning.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

I love this thread. Some truly amazing images.


----------



## thomphy (Apr 27, 2013)

Taking a fishing break last August during archery deer. It still gets 100+ during the day!


----------



## thomphy (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

Still sad they logged this area. First time hunting it last year. Became my favorite public land spot. Gonna check it out soon and see how much it's grown back since February. I did luck up last year and shoot my biggest buck on a piece of public land that had been logged in February aswell. We'll see.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

briancopeholmes said:


> Still sad they logged this area. First time hunting it last year. Became my favorite public land spot. Gonna check it out soon and see how much it's grown back since February. I did luck up last year and shoot my biggest buck on a piece of public land that had been logged in February aswell. We'll see.
> 
> View attachment 4580377


It's nice looking there
Where is it at

sent from NASA


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

MI1 said:


> It's nice looking there
> Where is it at
> 
> sent from NASA


On West Point Lake in Georgia.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice!

sent from NASA


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

MI1 said:


> Nice!
> 
> sent from NASA


Yep! Lots of spots that are just as beautiful also. This is actually a cove where they have let the water out in the lake during winter. Fresh growth that deer love!


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Took this the afternoon i shot one of my bucks last year. Man it was frigid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Cell pics!


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Another one!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

rackfreak210 said:


> Took this the afternoon i shot one of my bucks last year. Man it was frigid!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could use some of that right about now. Nice pic!


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

Last one! Anyone know why they are sideways and upside down?


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

This morning. Waiting for a frequent yote!


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

November 1st. Can't wait till this time again!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

A couple more from the stand. Man this thread is giving me the itch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8651ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_9152a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


*This is my church*


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

bucksdown4ever said:


> View attachment 4581905


Where?
What lake ?

sent from NASA


----------



## RidgeNinja91 (Oct 4, 2014)

rackfreak210 said:


> A couple more from the stand. Man this thread is giving me the itch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man what an awesome view. Looks like creek/marsh bottom?


----------



## jpaese (Jul 31, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

RidgeNinja91 said:


> Man what an awesome view. Looks like creek/marsh bottom?


Yessir river bottom swamp. Not much for hardwood timbers around my area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucksdown4ever (May 18, 2006)

MI1 said:


> Where?
> What lake ?
> 
> sent from NASA


Northern WI. By Minocqua.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G530R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmwilkes (Apr 14, 2010)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_9152a by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> 
> *This is my church*


Not sure what it is that so appealing about this pic


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

gmwilkes said:


> Not sure what it is that so appealing about this pic


You have to read into it...it's a deeper meaning

sent from NASA


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Railway to happy hunting grounds.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2680ea by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

www.mobilehuntinggear.com


----------



## Colt42 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Really enjoying the pics guys keep em coming. I'll be sure to take some pics this fall and add to the thread.


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

From the Rockies last Sep.


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Home of Talons 
www.mobilehuntinggear.com


----------



## djaandy (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2973ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Our piece in WA State.


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

@wheres bruce, those pics of Arizona? , if so what area, like town

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mconn65 (May 15, 2015)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_7004c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Incredible...


----------



## krimmie (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## nanserbe (Nov 11, 2014)

Love my state. Except the lack of big game.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice photos, nanserbe!



IMG_2948ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Opening night of my bear hunt in Manitoba last year, base of a mountain over looking a broken beaver pond









Crossing river with bear in tow on final evening


----------



## QSA01 (Apr 28, 2016)

Many incredible pics.....thanks to all!


----------



## Nativetroy (Oct 3, 2014)

Central Florida


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

SW MN Turkey hunt, beautiful small property.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Kansas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## arkansashntr (Jul 29, 2010)

This is my new favorite thread! You guys take some really great pictures


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

South Dakota


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

what lens did you use for those pics 25ft?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

gcab said:


> what lens did you use for those pics 25ft?


The last one of the 2 deer was canons 100mm f/2.8 L macro. Sunset was the canon 24-70 f/2.8 L. And the deer pic on the top of the last page was with a canon 300mm f/4 L. All the info can be seen if you click on the IMG# at the bottom right of pic. When in flickr, the image can be enlarged to full screen.

IMG_2992ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2988ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_2924ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean19d (Nov 20, 2012)

Just out side of Buffalo Wy this past Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3209ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3170ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3171ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Haywire1014 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Public land phone pics. Sitting on the edge of a marsh in the tamaracks.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3245ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_3225ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3672ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_3302ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_3479ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## ILHUNTER97 (Feb 3, 2017)

These are awesome!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Some of my favorites from the year


----------



## beerbucksducks (Jan 10, 2017)

One from a few days ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Keep it up guys, there's a lot of talent in this thread.


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3469ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_3469ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Is this in NJ

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

MI1 said:


> Is this in NJ
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


Yes. Just a mile from home.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3440ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

here's a few


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

few more


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

memories............


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

Big horn mountain Wyoming


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bullhound said:


> few more


Where at..
Great pics

sent from the Free Thought Project


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

MI1 said:


> Where at..
> Great pics
> 
> sent from the Free Thought Project


all in Idaho


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Love the mountain shots. Highest point here is only 1803'. That's the High Point Monument in the distance.

IMG_3431ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah about the highest in those pics of mine is about 7800 - 8000 ft. not that high but some nice country!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3178ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

that is a cool pic!!!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

smoke in the distance.
View attachment 5497569


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, bullhound.

IMG_3396ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_3353ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_3382ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Thanks, bullhound.
> 
> IMG_3396ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Awesome, 25! If we could ever get some snow here this year I could give it a shot


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Awesome, 25! If we could ever get some snow here this year I could give it a shot


We haven't had much here this year, either. Just a few that were an inch or two. Ground has been mostly bare. Tomorrow it will be close to 60*, then they are calling for 2-4" on Thursday. Could be the biggest snow storm of the year.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> We haven't had much here this year, either. Just a few that were an inch or two. Ground has been mostly bare. Tomorrow it will be close to 60*, then they are calling for 2-4" on Thursday. Could be the biggest snow storm of the year.


Same here. 70 yesterday, 60 today, 3-6" tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Hokie, now they are saying 8-10", possibly a foot. Not what I want to see after hunting season is over, but it could be an opportunity for pics, and to drop some squirrels out of the trees when it's over.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Fawn, and turkey seasons, are just around the corner.


IMG_1976ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


IMG_9581ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Hokie, now they are saying 8-10", possibly a foot. Not what I want to see after hunting season is over, but it could be an opportunity for pics, and to drop some squirrels out of the trees when it's over.


That's my kind of snow. Hope you get some awesome pix and squirrels


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


>


Looks like a spot to hunt next year


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Looks like a spot to hunt next year


That was years ago. It was a good spot when my son and I first started hunting it. We saw a lot of nice bucks, and I got a p&y there. It only lasted a couple years before all the locals were onto it, and just one of the locals brought 20 of his friends to drive it during gun season. They were still doing it this year, but they all looked pretty disappointed when I drove by them standing by the road one day. I didn't hear any shots come off of that mountain this year when I was hunting the river bottom below it. The bucks used to come off of an adjacent 100 acre piece that wasn't hunted. That piece got sold, and the new owners were blasting away on it the first year. That put an end to that mountain pretty quick. I haven't hunted it at all the last 2 years. That's fine with me though. Half the reason why my knees are as bad as they are now is from going up and down that steep mountain. Many spots fade away that way. As soon as you get a 3 year old buck on it, it doesn't take long to draw a crowd.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DSCN6952a by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Integracingsr (Oct 6, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> Love the mountain shots. Highest point here is only 1803'. That's the High Point Monument in the distance.
> 
> IMG_3431ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


I saw the picture of High Point. What part of Sussex are you from?


----------



## widnert (Feb 19, 2014)

View from a scouting trip west of me here. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wyoming - Mule deer hunt 










Wyoming - Mule Deer hunt 










Newfoundland - Moose Hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

This past fall in SC.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Integracingsr said:


> I saw the picture of High Point. What part of Sussex are you from?


In the town of Sussex(boro).

IMG_3672ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## bub77 (Dec 5, 2011)

These are no where near as good as the others but its from my Coues deer hunt in AZ last year. First and only time to date, i hunted outside of Illinois and my hunting didnt consist of sitting in a tree stand or blind. Im hooked


----------



## river rat23 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Ats002 (Nov 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow some beautiful pics of our beloved country! You folks out west have some incredible sites. Some day I will venture out there to see it with my own eyes. And 25 your pics are always something to admire. Thanks to all who are sharing there hunts and pics with us.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Newyorkhillbilly.. wow. Well done


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks i got a ton of them I enjoy sharing


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Like your variety, NYH. Great photo's!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2104ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_2944ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_2943ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_2954ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3914ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3892ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_3892ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Spectacular picture. I can just imagine stepping into that scene.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> Spectacular picture. I can just imagine stepping into that scene.


Thanks, Maxemus. You have to walk it to really get the whole picture. There is a peaceful feeling I get when in there, and that's one spot where I like to trout fish, even if they aren't biting.


----------



## GotDraht? (Nov 7, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> In the town of Sussex(boro).


25, your pictures make me miss Sussex County. I grew up in Wantage on Rt. 284!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

GotDraht? said:


> 25, your pictures make me miss Sussex County. I grew up in Wantage on Rt. 284!


I don't know how long ago you moved out, but it sure has changed a lot since I moved here almost 40 years ago. I'm a block in off of 284, behind Napa. The woods off the back corner of my property is in Wantage. I'm just inside the boro.


----------



## GotDraht? (Nov 7, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> I don't know how long ago you moved out, but it sure has changed a lot since I moved here almost 40 years ago. I'm a block in off of 284, behind Napa. The woods off the back corner of my property is in Wantage. I'm just inside the boro.


I moved away about 3.5 years ago, still have family on Hickory Road right off of Sherman Ridge. Ah, you're within a couple miles of where i lived...small world! I saw an awesome piebald doe right by the entrance to the quarry on 284 about 4 years ago, only one I've ever seen! I graduated from High Point in '08, sounds like you've got a couple years on me but I wouldn't be surprised at all if we have some mutual acquaintances. What sport shop do you use? I frequented Simon Peter's but went to Stokes quite a bit at one time.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

GotDraht? said:


> I moved away about 3.5 years ago, still have family on Hickory Road right off of Sherman Ridge. Ah, you're within a couple miles of where i lived...small world! I saw an awesome piebald doe right by the entrance to the quarry on 284 about 4 years ago, only one I've ever seen! I graduated from High Point in '08, sounds like you've got a couple years on me but I wouldn't be surprised at all if we have some mutual acquaintances. What sport shop do you use? I frequented Simon Peter's but went to Stokes quite a bit at one time.


All 4 of my children went to HP. My youngest graduated there in 2009. You may know him, Scott S.
First time I was on sherman ridge, I didn't see the stop sign hid behind the tree branches, and got creamed crossing libertyville rd, rolling the truck. They took the hill out after my accident to make visibility better there. 
I bought my last bow at stokes. Been in Simon Peter a few times. Didn't like the 'I'm not going to acknowledge you if you're not a steady customer' attitude. I shot in the league when whitetail archery was up here on 23. You may be too young to remember that place.
I've been doing some work at the rifle/skeet range, and farm, up on clove rd. Seen a couple piebald fawns there. Got pics of the one by the target. They weren't around the next year.


----------



## GotDraht? (Nov 7, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> All 4 of my children went to HP. My youngest graduated there in 2009. You may know him, Scott S.
> First time I was on sherman ridge, I didn't see the stop sign hid behind the tree branches, and got creamed crossing libertyville rd, rolling the truck. They took the hill out after my accident to make visibility better there.
> I bought my last bow at stokes. Been in Simon Peter a few times. Didn't like the 'I'm not going to acknowledge you if you're not a steady customer' attitude. I shot in the league when whitetail archery was up here on 23. You may be too young to remember that place.
> I've been doing some work at the rifle/skeet range, and farm, up on clove rd. Seen a couple piebald fawns there. Got pics of the one by the target. They weren't around the next year.



My wife graduated in 09 as well. And I know a few people who've wrecked off of Libertyville Road haha. Do know any of the Stroemels by chance...?


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

GotDraht? said:


> My wife graduated in 09 as well. And I know a few people who've wrecked off of Libertyville Road haha. Do know any of the Stroemels by chance...?


Name is familiar, but no. My wife probably does, she knows everybody. Pipers used to live by you, moved long time ago, though. Stickles, Storms(Bob&Bills), Cards and Romes were my fathers cousins. My kids would probably know more people your wife knows. I worked out of town, so I didn't get to know too many people around here. I did side jobs 20+ years ago in your lake area, but can't remember their names. Your wife should know the name Schilling.

IMG_3883ca_edited-1 by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## GotDraht? (Nov 7, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> Name is familiar, but no. My wife probably does, she knows everybody. Pipers used to live by you, moved long time ago, though. Stickles, Storms(Bob&Bills), Cards and Romes were my fathers cousins. My kids would probably know more people your wife knows. I worked out of town, so I didn't get to know too many people around here. I did side jobs 20+ years ago in your lake area, but can't remember their names. Your wife should know the name Schilling.


She recognized your son's name when I mentioned it. I know some of the Romes and Cards as well. My wife worked at Clove Brook for a few years and I worked at IP&E across the street while I was in college. Small world!

Beautiful pictures by the way. I've shown a few of them to coworkers who think all of NJ is Newark...I get that a lot.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

A few more


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

GotDraht? said:


> She recognized your son's name when I mentioned it. I know some of the Romes and Cards as well. My wife worked at Clove Brook for a few years and I worked at IP&E across the street while I was in college. Small world!
> 
> Beautiful pictures by the way. * I've shown a few of them to coworkers who think all of NJ is Newark...I get that a lot.*


Let them keep thinking that. News media seldom goes outside of Bergen and Essex, which is also fine with me. The cans of spray paint, and litter, are getting closer fast enough.


----------



## AR_31 (Aug 21, 2012)

These photos are beyond impressive...


----------



## GotDraht? (Nov 7, 2016)

25ft-up said:


> Let them keep thinking that. News media seldom goes outside of Bergen and Essex, which is also fine with me. The cans of spray paint, and litter, are getting closer fast enough.


Yep...they're moving in quick.


----------



## basshawg42 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_3892ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Wow, where is that pic, would love to visit that place. Great shot.


----------



## krimmie (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

This late season hunt ended with a 117# doe on the ground


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

DV1 said:


> Wow, where is that pic, would love to visit that place. Great shot.


Big Flatbrook in Stokes. Next to Steammill campground. Take Sunrise mt rd north off of 206 to the end of it being a one way, cross wood bridge to parking on left. Or Crigger rd south off of Deckertown rd to the lot, stay straight at the Y. Both roads are closed now for the winter. It's about a 1.5 mile walk from Deckertown. I think the trail goes to the NJ School of Conservation, 206-Flatbrook rd-Skellinger rd, if you want to walk upstream from there.

On the other side of the bridge is a swamp/pond with a big beaver dam going all the way across it. I'll be there in April to see if I can get pics of the eagles. I heard one as I started my walk in to take that pic, and was told they swoop down by the dam for the trout in April.

IMG_0008ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## mnarcher1 (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful country. I love looking at scenery photos.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

NEWYORKHILLBILLY said:


> Thanks i got a ton of them I enjoy sharing


thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

25ft-up,

you have a wonderful eye sir!!!! thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Bullhound said:


> 25ft-up,
> 
> you have a wonderful eye sir!!!! thank you so much for sharing with us!


Thank you! There's nothing I like more than sharing them with people who enjoy looking at them. Lot of other posters putting up great pics that I also enjoy seeing.


----------



## brancher147 (Sep 1, 2015)

Randolph County, WV


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## OHbowhunter09 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## CJNoble8 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3248c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3666ca copy by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3826ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## EqualizerMan (Dec 11, 2016)

Beautiful scenery. I miss the snow sometimes.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_3953ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Crossing the Mississippi on the way to Calhoun co. Illinois


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_1520ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

25ft-up , you take some great pictures !!


----------



## Hoytmike (Mar 4, 2017)

Some really nice scenes guys.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you, pope125. Now if I could only do as well as you hunting.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4775ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## BowhunterT100 (Feb 5, 2009)

This was from the other day turkey hunting.


----------



## Mwebb604 (Apr 24, 2017)

Love looking at all thes pics. I can't for this season, I finally got a gopro and all the accessories so I can take some better shots and film some stuff.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

25ft-up said:


> IMG_7172c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


I thought this was in NJ. That looks like one of my tree stands from 35 years ago. lol Some great pictures 25ft -up. You have some expensive equipment, a great eye for composition and detail.:thumbs_up


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Jim. Most stands looked like that back then. The tree would have still been standing, though. More trains derailed back then, too. LOL


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

This was from this past year deer hunting.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_4909ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## olemossyhorns (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5308ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

*Have you ever felt like you're being watch out in the woods......*

IMG_5364ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_5156ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5317ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## widnert (Feb 19, 2014)

H20fwler said:


>


Thought I would share a quick springtime view across our valley today during lunch. There's elk in them thar hills!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

*spring is hear*

spring


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5528ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr




IMG_5538ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_5563ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

I think it was asked earlier in the thread, 25ft, but what are you shooting? Your pictures are amazing! 

Regardless of what it is, you have a great eye!


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

25 ft. up, always love your pictures. :thumbs_up


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks pilotpip, and bbahunter. Canon 7D is what I have, with Canons 'L' lenses. The newer 7DII is much better. Good glass makes a big difference, and so does edits to the picture after the shot. Digital photos need to be corrected.


----------



## pilotpip (Jul 4, 2016)

Yeah, I'm a Nikon guy. Have a D5300. I have the amazing 35mm prime lens but have been looking at something for nature that I might be able to use in the stand. Unfortunately I'm a little bit limited on the DX platform.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

100mm f/2.8 prime is what I use on stand. Frames deer well that are close, and gathers more light than my 300mm f/4. 300 is what I use when scouting. Sometimes I add a 1.4tc to that to give me 420mm with the cropped 1.6 sensor. 400, or a 100-400 zoom are also good for wildlife.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes you are the master 25ft. 
The flower pic I took yesterday but don't know what kind it is and my dog photo bomb it again. I had him on a leash so he wouldn't chase momma does. I saw some peonies about ready to bloom.
The rainbow was from the other morning it was a beautiful complete one. When I put it in edit there was this noir option and you could see a second arc above it. Very cool. The most magnificent rainbow I ever saw was on the Alaskan highway somewhere way up there, in 1983. It was a complete dbl. I got a Polaroid of it but since lost it


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a type of iris. I see those around here. They always bloom before my purples, and whites do. Took a shot of one in a swamp the other day, too. Nice rainbow!



IMG_5381ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hickory creek (Jan 20, 2008)

Southeast Kansas


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

*Found another fawn today, and then mom about 100yds away.*


IMG_5584c by shot4u2c, on Flickr





IMG_5614ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great pictures 25. That does coat is beautiful


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Great pictures 25. That does coat is beautiful


Thanks, hokie. Amazing that she isn't covered with ticks and flies.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## dangolf28 (Mar 1, 2016)

Some cool pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_5848ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Working on a hill plot









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Checking food plots and fishing with my boy. The little bear is at me and my wife's rental cabin. The pic was sent to us by our guests.  I got the pic of the big buck in August. I believe he died of EHD shortly thereafter. I hunted him the whole ML season and on the last day, while moving cameras, I found his remains in the creek. A little bit of velvet had survived the floods his body had been through and the antlers were pristine indicating they hadn't been rubbed. Biologics in this area confirmed a significant outbreak of blue tongue. This was the second big buck I found with pristine, unrubbed antlers, next to water last year. Scary stuff.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I saw your other thread on the buck, but photobucket screwed you over on your pics on that thread, as they are doing to everyone.


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Caught this pic one morning after it had drizzled all night, and then the sun started coming up in the morning. The mountain view was only there for a couple of minutes, and then the magic was gone.











Sunrise on my morning hunt.











We did good that year. My friends first bull.










Later on that same day in the evening I got this spike, and the day before, this muley.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Got back from MT last week. Didn't get the elk we were after but got some nice pics
Here are the Crazy Mountains after getting some snow the night before








Saw lots of Antelope, but didn't draw a tag this year - darn it!


----------



## jandlswayze1 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_7862ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8178ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8192ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8167ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8174ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr



IMG_8190ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8193ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Friday morning view from the mountain top.
View attachment 6285077


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

adr1601 said:


> Friday morning view from the mountain top.
> View attachment 6285077


Nice!


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

adr1601 said:


> Friday morning view from the mountain top.
> View attachment 6285077


Fantastic pic


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8226ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8254ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Few pics from a recent mule deer hunt sw of co springs


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Couple from a solo backpack hunt in late September


----------



## isko2250 (May 2, 2017)

Beautiful Colorado! Rocky mountain high elk hunting!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice pics coop


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

...


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Subbing


----------



## OxMan80 (Jan 25, 2015)

Man some of these pic's give me wanderlust. Gonna need another mountain road trip soon. lol









A little shot of the wetlands I like to poke around in.


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Beautiful pics guys


----------



## rangerdanger (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

My own back yard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMN (Nov 16, 2014)

Minnesota









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Aug. In CO.
View attachment 6314651


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Some from my bow and gun stand this fall









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

shooter6687 said:


> Some from my bow and gun stand this fall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarriorVanes (Dec 4, 2016)

^^^ That owl picture is awesome!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Top_Pin_Archery said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the first 2 pics a lot. Nice scenery!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery (Feb 16, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> Like the first 2 pics a lot. Nice scenery!


Thank you sir, all of us Montanan’s sure are blessed. Sad that most of us take it for granted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Rub line on steroids, and that's not 1/4 of them...
IMG_8330ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

25ft-up said:


> Rub line on steroids, and that's not 1/4 of them...
> IMG_8330ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


Man that looks good 25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

hokiehunter373 said:


> Man that looks good 25
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The picture or the rubs? I know, the rubs. Wasted most of my season chasing him. Found 3 areas where he destroyed the trees like this within 2-300yds of each other, and scrape lines, but it's 1000 acres of thick bedding from high grasses and weeds, cattails and bulrush, thick alder like bushes, cedar and briers. He could be over the hill across the street hiding behind a house until after dark, too. I'll put a camera in there next year so I can at least get a pic of him. Once someone from the orange army sees it this coming week, they will be all over in there, and next year there won't be standing room.


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

East coast here, we don't have those amazing high mountains and sunsets to take it, but occasionally we witness some very cool sunrises!


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 6319545


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 2, 2007)

One of my public land spots









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 2, 2007)

Top_Pin_Archery said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda jealous... 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

View attachment 6319665


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Been a good year so far









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Maiden voyage for the Triax and my crossbow Halloween buck









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8349ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_8532ca by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------

